# 40 acres house barns fenced 199,000.



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

40 acre Farm

Date: 2012-05-11, 1:18PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


3br - 1200ftÂ² - - Farmhouse with 40 acres, horse barn, 40-60 pole building

40 acre farm, well built, renovated farm house, 
8 barns and outbuildings - $199,000

40 acres (approx)
1200 sq ft well built farmhouse, 3 br, 1 ba. with full basement.
Updated house includes new windows, updated kitchen and baths. Updated plumbing, new ceilings and crown molding. New wood furnace with fuel oil furnace backup. more!
High quality pastures and hay fields (organic for the last 7 years), gardens, greenhouse and hop yard.
North branch of the Slapneck Creek 

8 outbuildings!
- 2 car garage with attached quarters/upstairs 'bonus' room or shop.
- 40x60 pole barn with 2 shops.
- Large horse barn with hay loft.
- Summer kitchen overlooking the pasture and fields.
- Tool shed with diesel and gas tanks & Firewood shed.
- Sauna Building
- Greenhouse and gardens galore
- Stone well house with flowing well which feeds the water trough for animals

Great for horses, cattle, more!
More pictures here: https://picasaweb.google.com/109344103356780956069/Farm2



Price $199,000 (firm!)
E2142 Country Lane Rd


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

What state is this in?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> What state is this in?



Looks like Eben Junction, Michigan.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Listing should probably also say, "Must love snow."


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL..thanks for the responses..lookin' for a place .. but not north!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Beautiful pics! I love the place!


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

sure is nice!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

that is a wonderful looking place. wow.


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> Listing should probably also say, "Must love snow."


C'mon you'd probably get a snow free July.

Seriously, the UP is awesome if you like the outdoors.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

NorthCountryWd said:


> C'mon you'd probably get a snow free July.
> 
> Seriously, the UP is awesome if you like the outdoors.


I love Michigan! Born and raised here and yes, the UP is a magnificently beautiful place.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

oh, that is a beautiful place!! I'd move there just for the horse barn and summer house. Except for the part about winter.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

sigh...I'd make the move further north gladly for that! Beautiful.


----------

